

Google Delays Distribution of New Android Tablet Source Code - olivercameron
http://businessweek.com/technology/content/mar2011/tc20110324_269784.htm

======
nazgulnarsil
I'm sure samsung, motorola, HTC have _nothing_ to do with this decision.~

~~~
wmf
Can you elaborate? Do you think they fear competition from non-OHA members?

------
rbarooah
Can we still call it 'open'?

~~~
olivercameron
It's open, when they decide you can see it.

~~~
ceejayoz
Apple's iOS is open when they decide you can see it, too.

~~~
bmorrison
Oh, I guess it was Phil Shiller that tweeted:
<http://twitter.com/Arubin/status/27808662429#>

~~~
rbarooah
I think the point is that if you own a Xoom, that tweet is empty.

------
nexneo
When I read [http://crackberry.com/press-release-rim-expands-
application-...](http://crackberry.com/press-release-rim-expands-application-
ecosystem-blackberry-playbook-android-apps-playbook) makes lot of sense now.

------
darrenkopp
I'm guessing that this isn't at all about competition from Apple or RIM. I'm
guessing that Google is taking extra time to go over all of the source code to
make sure when they release it they aren't inadvertently helping out Oracle's
current lawsuit against them regarding Java.

------
nexneo
Please change definition first:
<http://twitter.com/#!/Arubin/status/27808662429>

------
shareme
Unfortunately the author has the facts wrong..

There were other android releases where the opensource commit was delayed for
similar reasons, in this case its to port parts of Honeycomb back to the phone
branch and once that is complete than honeycomb will be committed to
kernel.org.

Also note the opensource committers that work at OEMs do in fact have
access..something author glossed over..as they commit code under the Apache
License

